# Super Mallas



## cvilanova (Sep 11, 2006)

Me gustaría saber si alguien pudiera postear información sobre el análisis de super mallas usando LKV o LKC porfa... estoy desesperado....

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## migueljbravo (Sep 11, 2006)

que tal?? LKV y LKC son las leyes de kirchoff???, por lo general super malla se aplica al haber una fuente de corriente entre dos mallas.. lo que haces es q recorres la malla sin asar por dicha fuente de corriente, pero mejor leete un libro de circuitos eléctricos como  el Dorff, edilson, entre otros...


----------

